# G2 Crowd publishes Fall 2015 rankings of the best PaaS tools



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 14, 2015)

> Microsoft Azure, Heroku and OpenShift were named Leaders in the report, receiving strong customer satisfaction scores with a large market presence. DigitalOcean was named a High Performer, earning strong customer satisfaction marks with a smaller market presence score. Microsoft Azure earned the highest overall Satisfaction and Market Presence scores.


Read more: http://about.g2crowd.com/press-release/best-platform-as-a-service-paas-fall-2015/

TLR; Azure is the "best" cloud in summer 2015. Last year they had a lesser than 95% uptime but this year they were ranked as the top leaders.

Used to use Azure and find that it has many tools, just like AWS, that allows users to perform many high availability setup very easily. However, it is very expensive, very.

What do you guys think about Azure, Openshift and Digital Ocean?


----------



## drmike (Aug 14, 2015)

I ask, of these, which are really cloud?  Definitely isn't DigitalOcean.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 15, 2015)

I do love me a cheap fake cloud like DigitalOcean, Vultr, or Linode. One of my favorite experiences with DO was when one of their New York locations went entirely down, and since literally all they do is serve up traditional KVM VMs behind a custom control panel, there was no actual cloud-style redundancy in place.


----------



## kcaj (Aug 15, 2015)

I think you guys are mistaking what cloud is. It sounds like what you want is a "HA Cloud". 

Wikipedia describes it as



Quote said:


> Cloud computing is a model for enabling ubiquitous network access to a shared pool of configurable computing resources.


Also see this definition from Rackspace.

Personally in a cloud service I look for hourly billing, snapshots, reliability. (I wan't it up, but I expect shit to happen once in a blue moon)


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 15, 2015)

> I think you guys are mistaking what cloud is. It sounds like what you want is a "HA Cloud".
> 
> Wikipedia describes it as
> 
> ...



Reminds me of this


----------

